# Recommended light bulb for exterior lights



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Considering replacing our existing post lights with 4 of these https://www.easylighting.co.uk/firstlight-4-panel-outdoor-pillar-lantern-die-cast-aluminium-14954/

Can anyone advise suitable bulbs to use I see they are max rated at 60W and are standard screw but I assume this is wattage in old money so what would I need please for the current type of bulbs

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I think the information is reasonably clear but...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=60W+E27+bulb

60 watt maximum or anything less if you don't need the light as bright.


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

I would go for an LED bulb. When led bulbs first came out they were nowhere near as bright as incandescent but now they have really come along. Some of our led bulbs are brighter than the originals they replaced yet are only 6w.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

At the bottom of the page on the Firstlight website they show two led bulbs. Unfortunately if you need the equivalent of a 60W incandescent light bulb neither is the right one.

A standard 60 watt incandescent bulb produces about 800 lumens of light. So I am guessing you would need a 6W led bulb.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've just fitted some osram cool white 4000k and they are simply brilliant, not too white and not that horrid dull yellow.

Like these

https://www.ledbulbs.co.uk/products...MIqtL399HO5QIVSbTtCh37AgivEAQYASABEgJfmvD_BwE


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hate the 2700k colour temp. 4000k much better. I’ve not long fitted 8 x 5200k downlights in my studio in 2 banks. Make a huge difference.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

2700k colour temp are shocking.

I've just fitted some Meridien bulbs from Toolstation that are 3000k and they are quite nice.
I didn't want them to be too cool to a point where they're nearly blue.

Will consider those Osram 4000k above they look alright


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/372473867294

I've got this style in my outside light as it kind of matches the vintage lantern look.


----------

